# No steering on my 1066



## dansande

I got on my 1066 international yesterday to move some hay around. When I started it up it was cold and like any other time the steering was near impossible to turn. I let it warm up a little and started easing down the road while going down the road I lost all steering. I can turn the wheel in circles over and over with no response to the tires. Brakes work pto works front end loader and 3 point hitch work but are very jumpy, not smooth at all. What do I need to do?!?!


----------



## Country Boy

Have you tried bleeding the steering lines? Perhaps air got into the system. I haven't studied the hydraulic circuits on my '66 series Internationals, but from what I remember the shop telling me, there is supposed to be a bypass valve in the MCV assembly on the side of the tractor that allows the steering to get full oil flow even if the tractor shuts down as a safety for on the roadway (tractor stalls on the road and you still have steering control).

Have you changed the oil in the transmission lately? Could there be water in there from bad boots over some of the hydraulic controls (PTO control where it enters the transmission housing, diff lock control, etc)? Frozen water could be restricting the oil intake. How long has it been since the hydraulic oil filter was changed?


----------



## dansande

I got it working again by putting my bucket on the ground and picking the front end up and shaking the tires back and forth. When it was off the ground I could grab each side of the tire and easily move them back and forth which then made the fluid prime the hand pump right under the steering wheel ( I guess) so I think I must be loosing prime somehow. How would I go about bleeding all the air off the lines? Right under my seat there are 2 big flat head screws with holes in them almost like a pressure relief for my hydraulic remotes. When I use my hydraulics fluid shoots out of the hole (pending on which remote I use) could it be loosing its prime there?


----------



## caseman-d

Sounds like a lot of the problem may be in the oil. Is it a bright red color? When was the last time the hydraulic filter been changed. Something isn't right about the fluid shooting up. Maybe a line with a hole in it? I grew up on the older IH tractors. Have owned 560, 460 and grew up with a 660. I am sorry to say you need to keep clean hytran in these tractors. I proved it over the years to customers complaining about hydraulic and power steering issues. I would tell them I would love to sell them 1000.00 dollars worth of pumps. This cheaper oil starts to foam and then it lets air bubbles and creates problems.
caseman-d


----------



## Country Boy

I second the use of only CaseIH Hy-Tran oil. All the repair guys I know swear by the stuff for IH tractors, even guys that sell other brands of oil themselves. It contains additives specific to IH tractors that replacement oils don't have. Its kind of like using Dextron or Mercon transmission oil in a Chrysler vehicle. It'll work in a pinch, but if you run it a long time, it will destroy the transmission.


----------



## dansande

The oil I am using is a bronze/ clear brown oil a lot like motor oil just not quite as dark. I guess I will have to try to find some of the case oil and put it in. How would I go about bleeding the air off of my hydrolics? Where is the mcv, I think is what most people have called it, with 5/8 bolt head be?


----------



## caseman-d

dansande said:


> The oil I am using is a bronze/ clear brown oil a lot like motor oil just not quite as dark. I guess I will have to try to find some of the case oil and put it in. How would I go about bleeding the air off of my hydrolics? Where is the mcv, I think is what most people have called it, with 5/8 bolt head be?


What you may want to do is go to caseih.com and go into the hydraulics section if you don't have a service manual. Will give you an idea what you may be looking for. Will check back and see how you made out on the web sight. MCV is opposite side of filter. If your oil isn't turning milky while running some people have used jd oil with some luck.
caseman-d


----------



## Joe120

We have a 856 diesel that we use to move hay around on our farm. We have found out with our 856 that we have to use HYtran oil in it, if not the plunger in the MCV valve will lock up and we loose steering and brakes. Friend of ours has the same problem as well. My suggestion would be to keep it full of HYtran oil, take out the plunger and clean it to just to be sure as well. Could be a weak MCV pump loosing prime maybe? On the back of the MCV valve there are 2 o-rings that go between the pump and valve. I don't think that is what it is but you never know. Like others have suggested changed the filters and go from there. Let us know if you keep having issues.

Take care,
Joe


----------



## dansande

Now that the temps are warm the tractor seems to do just fine. I am planning on changing fluids and filters within the next week or two (whenever I can get a break to do it). But I do still notice a wine until I turn the steering wheel. If I idle up the wine gets louder but if I turn the wheel the wine stops. Not real sure what that is. But I'll see what happens when changing the fluids, filters, and clean the plunger. Thank you for the tips!!


----------

